# tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip ?



## ccc (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

I cannot install java/jdk16 from ports on my freeBSD 7.0 Release, because I cannot find:

*tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip* on the sun website: 

http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17264&highlight=tzupdate
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8544&highlight=tzupdater


----------



## ccc (Aug 31, 2010)

Thx, but cannot understand why java port maintainers cannot disable by default?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, maybe it's important for someone (maybe some financial apps)
Anyway, it's easy to turn it off, and once you've done it's off for life (until you erase /var/db/ports/*)


----------



## tvadakia (Sep 18, 2010)

*For those that search vigorously on this...*

... here's a download location for the file if you really need to use it:

http://www.badcode.net/tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip

Not sure how long that will last.


----------

